# How much time (average) should I expect to be away?  (My wife's big question.)



## eprangne (8 Sep 2011)

Hi,

I'm currently beginning the Direct Entry Officer application process and my wife is onboard, as she knows this is something very important to me, and she supports me 100%  She understands we will be moved all over Canada, and is comfortable with it.  Her big question, that I can't seem to get an answer to is; how much should I expect to be away from my family?  I know about initial training, but after that, an answer alludes me.  I am applying as an infantry, artillery or armour officer.  

Any help and insight is very appreciated.  

Thanks for your time.


----------



## dapaterson (8 Sep 2011)

Then short answer:  It depends.

It depends on where you are in your career; where you are posted to and what that unit you are posted to is doing; what professional development you are doing...


----------



## eprangne (8 Sep 2011)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> Then short answer:  It depends.
> 
> It depends on where you are in your career; where you are posted to and what that unit you are posted to is doing; what professional development you are doing...



Thanks for responding.  I appreciate your honesty, and I know I am asking a very nebulous question.

I guess I would say if I become an infantry, artillery or armour officer, what would be a very rough average as to how much time I would be away?  I realize this is a moving target, at best, but my wife wants some idea as to what to expect, and I told her I would do my best to get a rough answer.  Any and all insight is appreciated.


----------



## aesop081 (8 Sep 2011)

eprangne said:
			
		

> Thanks for responding.  I appreciate your honesty, and I know I am asking a very nebulous question.
> 
> I guess I would say if I become an infantry, artillery or armour officer, what would be a very rough average as to how much time I would be away?  I realize this is a moving target, at best, but my wife wants some idea as to what to expect, and I told her I would do my best to get a rough answer.  Any and all insight is appreciated.



The answer still is "it depends". It could be anywhere from "several weeks a year" to "several months a year" and one year will not look like the next.


----------



## eprangne (8 Sep 2011)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> The answer still is "it depends". It could be anywhere from "several weeks a year" to "several months a year" and one year will not look like the next.



Thanks for the response.  That gives me some idea.  I understand during a time of foreign deployment it will be the "several months a year" scenario, and in Canada the the "several weeks a year" would likely apply.  

Again, any and all feedback to my question is appreciated.  When I first started discussing applying (I know it is not a sure thing that I will be accepted) she assumed I would be gone "all the time".  I have assured her that is not the case.  I will be away, but it would not be all of the time.  From what I have read on here many military families make it work successfully.  My goal would be to do the same.


----------



## Delaney1986 (8 Sep 2011)

I understand your wife's concerns. When I met my husband, 2 weeks later he was posted to the other side of the country, we made it through the year and got lucky when he was posted to Gagetown. He has been here since then and that was 5 years ago. BUT word of caution, NCM and Officer are different I'm sure, but it depends on where you will be working, the base, whether you are in a unit that does a lot of field time or at a school, etc. No one can give you an idea because your situation will be unique to you.

I can let you know that my husband has been gone A LOT over the last 2 years, before that he worked at the school (he's Armour) and I don't recall him being gone very much. He has done in the last two years, his PLQ twice (first time was a bust because of a back injury), Wainwright for like a month and a half or something, ARCC which is a month or two, I believe, the US for a few weeks, and is doing work up training here soon. That has been *my* experience thus far, and he will be gone almost all of next year on deployment.

My advice for your wife would be to *prepare for the worst and hope for the best*. That way at least she will be prepared if you are gone a lot of the time. But being away is part of the military life - so just expect to be gone often and plan accordingly - you can't really go wrong with that approach.

Good Luck!


----------



## aesop081 (8 Sep 2011)

eprangne said:
			
		

> and in Canada the the "several weeks a year" would likely apply.



"several months" applies to "in Canada" as well......you have career courses to go on well after initial trades training, you have a multitude of training exercises to go on, etc......


----------



## dapaterson (8 Sep 2011)

This is a very basic desciption.  No one's career will go exactly like this, but it's a short sample, going from 2Lt to LCol and Commanding Officer over a 24 year career.



For your first four years, assume a year and a half away from home on training and deployment.  Split into chunks.  May be more.  (2Lt/Lt, training, plus a deployment with a unit)

Proportionately it will likely go down over the next 4 years or so, but you'll still be doing courses and travelling - say a year or more in that time frame, plus working late.  (Capt, staff jobs and courses like ATOC and AOC)

Third block of 4 years: probably another year and a half on training exercises and deployment (senior Capt positions)

Fourth block of four: Moving across the country twice to a staff job and back, so disruption from that.  Staff jobs as a Maj in HQs.  Less deployment time, more time working late / working weekends, plus travel.  Say another year away in that time frame.

Fifth block of four years: Subunit command for two years.  Very busy and demanding, whether you deploy or not.  Followed by a staff job (another cross-country move) and then JCSP, so you're in Toronto for one year, likely away from your family.

Sixth block of four years:  LCol staff job (probably in Ottawa).  Steep learning curve, travel and time away,  Followed by a command tour with a unit - you are the boss, accountable and responsible for all your men.


This is very very rough.  Add or subtract deployments; add or subtract moves; add or subtract career progression, but the short answer is: expect to be away over 1/4 of the time, working late frequently in the remainder of the time; and to uproot and move your family often.  You will miss births, birthdays, anniversaries, weddings, funerals and other major events in your family's life.


Or not.  No two careers are identical, and making predictions twenty four months let alone twenty four years into the future is a mug's game.  Imagine ten years ago today - how many CF members expected then that they'd do four deployments to Afghanistan in the next decade?


----------



## Infanteer (8 Sep 2011)

As you intend on joining the Army, there is a very rough cycle that the Army goes by for training.  If you are in a field unit in the Army, you can expect the following:

Generally, the spring months (Mar-May) are used for collective training, so you expect to be away for a few weeks out of 1 or more months.

The summer months (Jun-Aug) are the usual Army individual training blitz; if you're tasked to support/go on a course, you could be gone for a month or two, if not you'll be at your unit for in-house training and leave.

The fall (Sep-Nov) is more collective training, generally more focused at the small unit to let new leaders after the summer APS settle in.  Like the spring, you can expect to be gone for a few weeks out of 1 or more of these months.

The winter months (Dec-Feb) are generally very quiet.  Christmas Leave followed by low level stuff - many units like to get their annual mandated refresher training or annual readiness verification done at this time.  You tend to be around your home a lot during this time.

Now, this is a broad cycle.  If you are put on a course at anytime, you are gone.  If a Dom Op pops up, you are gone.  If your unit is on High Readiness Training to prepare for deployment, you're gone for longer periods.  The good thing is that, aside from contingency Dom Ops, all this stuff is planned far in advance in annual Operation Plans or by "Road to High Readiness" plans, so you'll generally be able to give your spouse a heads up as to when you'll be gone and how long you'll be gone for.

If you are out of the "field army" then it is more dependant on the nature of the job - you could be in a static staff position and home lots, you could be in a school which is more deployments but for less periods of time, or you could be an assistant to a senior officer and be on the road all the time.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Wookilar (8 Sep 2011)

Just for an example:

Let's say you go to... 1 PPCLI in Edmonton as a fresh-faced Platoon Commander.
You will _probably_ have a major exercise in Apr/May (4 weeks), _probably_ another one in Sep/Oct (another 4 weeks), winter warfare sometime in the cold/dark of northern Alberta (1-2 weeks).

Then there are trips to the US (and other places) every once and awhile (anywhere from 2-8 weeks), various courses through the summer (some done in-house, some done in Wainwright or maybe Gagetown) again anywhere from 2-6 weeks in length.

None of that includes work-up training for a tour overseas, any conferences/meetings you may have to attend (at slightly higher levels above Pl Comd).

This is just pretty general in nature (and may no longer fit reality, I left the field units in '05), but maybe gives you a bit more concrete numbers.

Take all of this as a _MAYBE_, remember just because your unit goes (or does not go) on exercise (or tour, or visit to Vimy, or course in Borden) does not mean that you will go (or not go) with them. You very easily could be sent of on your own or attached to another unit for any number of things.

Like everyone else has said, no two careers are the same and it really is a crap shoot. I've got a buddy of mine in 1 Svc that hardly goes anywhere, due to his particular position and rank level.

My wife figures that out of the 7 years I spent with 1 VP, I was home about 4 years total.

Wook


----------



## eprangne (8 Sep 2011)

Thanks for the feedback.  I guess about 1/4 to 1/3 of the time away on average is not unusual.  This is what I was thinking, but I wanted some idea as to whether I was off base or not.  Again, I appreciate the input, and it helps greatly.


----------



## Pusser (8 Sep 2011)

With all that everyone else has said, let me add this:

Is it possible to have a "normal" life (house, spouse, 2.6 kids, pets, hobbies, etc.) as a member of the CF?  The answer is, yes.  You can even get involved in community activities.  Many CF members are also scout leaders, minor athletic coaches and/or volunteers of every sort.  However, you and your family have to be flexible, adaptable and able to change course quickly in order to take advantage of the opportunities that come along.


----------



## eprangne (9 Sep 2011)

Pusser said:
			
		

> With all that everyone else has said, let me add this:
> 
> Is it possible to have a "normal" life (house, spouse, 2.6 kids, pets, hobbies, etc.) as a member of the CF?  The answer is, yes.  You can even get involved in community activities.  Many CF members are also scout leaders, minor athletic coaches and/or volunteers of every sort.  However, you and your family have to be flexible, adaptable and able to change course quickly in order to take advantage of the opportunities that come along.



This answers my question perfectly.  Thanks for posting.


----------



## aesop081 (12 Sep 2011)

eprangne said:
			
		

> This answers my question perfectly.



To be fair, your question was "how much time will i spend away" and not "will i have time for anything outside the military".


----------

